# Ice conditions



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Just wondering anywhere worth trying tomorrow...after this warm rain...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

How Far south east are you willing to drive?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Skeeter will be good, still always spud!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

devildave said:


> Just wondering anywhere worth trying tomorrow...after this warm rain...


I was at nimisilla reservoir today out of the C1 boat ramp the whole north side north of the duck blind I was personally all over 6-9” 7” average the shore was getting ugly coming off but barring any serious changes it will fish tomorrow. I can check it again in the morning but can’t get over there till 9:30-10am


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I was hoping to hit Sandusky harbor but have heard terrible things about the ice around the shoreline....and I can see about a quarter mile out of open water ....let me make a few calls and a quick ...hopefully quick talk with the wife to see if I can't make it out to nimi....Skeeter is a bit to far...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

devildave said:


> I was hoping to hit Sandusky harbor but have heard terrible things about the ice around the shoreline....and I can see about a quarter mile out of open water ....let me make a few calls and a quick ...hopefully quick talk with the wife to see if I can't make it out to nimi....Skeeter is a bit to far...


Osp (old state park) in portage lakes is also likely a safe option the 12” of ice that was there last week can’t be gone. I can check that tomorrow morning as well


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm heading from Grafton to East Harbor tomorrow am. Launching from the kayak ramp.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok when. You say launching you mean actually usuin a boat...or you walking out from there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend was on Edgewater today and said they lost 2' through the day. 5" to 6" left at dusk.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

LOL . Walking out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Edgewater was deserted today, found a couple pockets of open water at the end of the breakwall. That should be opened up real quick with the current going through there.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome back boys. I was wondering if you guys even fish without being able to post.


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

were You on Lake Medina Wednesday? I met you on a lake at bunker hill 4 years ago and always thought a lot of you. I was at Lake Meduan on Wednesday and walked over to a 3 man group to ask if the fishing was any good and I thought that one of the gentleman was you?


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

LabattICE50 said:


> were You on Lake Medina Wednesday? I met you on a lake at bunker hill 4 years ago and always thought a lot of you. I was at Lake Meduan on Wednesday and walked over to a 3 man group to ask if the fishing was any good and I thought that one of the gentleman was you?


Sorry this was meant for shortdrift


----------

